# TV Theme Music



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

My favorite TV theme music (I think):

http://www.televisiontunes.com/Rawhide.html


But it was tough .... Mission Impossible, X Files, Cheers, Linus the Lionhearted, M*A*S*H*......


(I was channeling Joby and Lee ..... suddenly I had to ask this! :lol


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

http://youtu.be/lhTSfOZUNLo

Forgive me for being such a barbarian but I have a Doctor Sheldon Cooper thing :lol: 

I love Big Bang Theory and the theme song just rocks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, yes, I should have included that.


PS
I love him too. :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh, yes, I should have included that.
> 
> 
> PS
> I love him too. :lol:


Pssssst, when I grow up I wanna be just like him! :-$


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Pssssst, when I grow up I wanna be just like him! :-$



You mean making everyone around you hop to it and do your bidding? That part? :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You mean making everyone around you hop to it and do your bidding? That part? :lol:


All of it!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> http://youtu.be/lhTSfOZUNLo
> 
> Forgive me for being such a barbarian but I have a Doctor Sheldon Cooper thing :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_O9U6BkMVgE#!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-6k_NHP0II


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcvo4U33_L4


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcvo4U33_L4


Oh yeah! The Ventures!  

Remember_ Telstar _and _The Lonely Bull _by them?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/lhTSfOZUNLo
> ...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Nicole Stark said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: that answer ya question?
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Um, and I'm being creative here... we have a square (Sheldon), with a red X (you) on top of it. I'm thinking, yes it does!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I see the actual posted picture, but this answer is even better. :lol:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my faves:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puEXCyqkEKA


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > Um, and I'm being creative here... we have a square (Sheldon), with a red X (you) on top of it. I'm thinking, yes it does!
> ...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I see. Well, if I wasn't at work I'd have quite a nice response to that but I'll spare everyone from my wicked orbit and instead will just smile and nod. I must say though that kind of corruption is awesome.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh yeah! The Ventures!
> 
> Remember_ Telstar _and _The Lonely Bull _by them?



I prefer this to _Telstar_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk

I've got a '63 Dodge and the music suits the car.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> I prefer this to _Telstar_:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk
> 
> I've got a '63 Dodge and the music suits the car.


max wedge 426 ???


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg3HcxYcbog


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

It ain't TV, but I had to post it-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDB7GMnbUQ


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hard to pick a favorite theme song, but I did flash on this one, of course it doesn't hurt that it's a Joe Strummer classic, I really liked the series, too. In fact I like pretty much all of David Milch's series, they always make me think about things a little differently, perhaps see things in a different light, or from a different perspective, but was especially sad to see this one end so soon (1 season).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrWZlh7DnBE


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> max wedge 426 ???


Sorry, Joby, 318 wide-block. Great car, not customized nor revamped, but in excellent condition. Fun to drive.
No seatbelts requiredby law in 1963, so some safety-minded samaritan put in Irvin Air Chute (parachute) rigging.
Take a look at how well it was built (you have to go into the website a few layers to see specs):

http://1963_dodge.fortunecity.ws/


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Skip Morgart said:


> It ain't TV, but I had to post it-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDB7GMnbUQ


Awesome strings and nice contrast from the brass.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hard to pick a favorite theme song, but I did flash on this one, of course it doesn't hurt that it's a Joe Strummer classic, I really liked the series, too. In fact I like pretty much all of David Milch's series, they always make me think about things a little differently, perhaps see things in a different light, or from a different perspective, but was especially sad to see this one end so soon (1 season).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrWZlh7DnBE


Sue the way that show ended was tragic. It was really interesting and weird. I would have loved to see how it played out.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Sue the way that show ended was tragic. It was really interesting and weird. I would have loved to see how it played out.


My thoughts, exactly!8)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> I prefer this to _Telstar_:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk
> 
> I've got a '63 Dodge and the music suits the car.


That's a nice choice. In one of my videos I placed a hide in a culvert and then overlayed this music onto the video. This TV theme song is a personal favorite of mine. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Skip Morgan got to mine first. 
The Magnificent Seven theme song.

I vividly remember Telstar. She was a stripper at the old Stardust club. Along with Evelen West and her 50,000 dollar treasure chest. Evelyn West was reeely old in my high school days but the rest of the crew were.....lovely. :grin:
Of course we only went to see the baggy pants comics. 8-[ 8-[ :-\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> It ain't TV, but I had to post it-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDB7GMnbUQ


Same guy who wrote the score for _The Great Escape_ !

Great pick!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> http://youtu.be/lhTSfOZUNLo
> 
> Forgive me for being such a barbarian but I have a Doctor Sheldon Cooper thing :lol:
> 
> I love Big Bang Theory and the theme song just rocks!


This Great Moment made me a fan! :lol:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlhHTdDqoBc


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This Great Moment made me a fan! :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlhHTdDqoBc


That was funny and really cute! I've never seen that episode before. Penny has a way of working him that is comedically brilliant particularly in the aspect of their physical comedy. It's amusing how inflexible his character is yet how quickly he can transition into whatever ridiculous balance he finds suitable to get through that particular moment. This clip is one of many that comes to mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLlb3Yc-Us


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was a fan of the show from the get go. This is one of my favs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4N9GSBoMI


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I was a fan of the show from the get go. This is one of my favs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4N9GSBoMI


Yup --- this one, the Nimoy-napkin one, and that soft kitty one .... those are all in my very top faves. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think I've seen a bad one yet.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone know the background of how the movie theme song became the Marlboro song ? ... it worked on me and i actually liked that arrangement better 
too lazy to gooogle it


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yup --- this one, the Nimoy-napkin one, and that soft kitty one .... those are all in my very top faves. :lol:


Now let's not forget fun with flags \\/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeyofQK6tRw

Or date night :-$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-4XCZ-qQs0

I bet this is one of Alice's favorites :twisted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP21yQUpmSs


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> anyone know the background of how the movie theme song became the Marlboro song ? ... it worked on me and i actually liked that arrangement better
> too lazy to gooogle it


I don't know of any particular story about it; I wonder if Philip Morris had to pay to use it, though .... wasn't it very soon after the movie?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Now let's not forget fun with flags \\/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeyofQK6tRw
> 
> ...


Also in my top faves!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This Great Moment made me a fan! :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlhHTdDqoBc


"All I need is a healthy ovum and I can grow my own Leonard Nimoy!" :lol:

I do so love how he freaks out randomly!

"You haven't given me a gift, you've given me an obligation."


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Now let's not forget fun with flags \\/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeyofQK6tRw
> 
> ...


Once more I say to you with a lazy grin on my face ---> http://youtu.be/P3Bpukvdbso


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

My absolute favorite! Is there anyone in this world that does not love big bang theory or Doctor Sheldon Cooper?

http://youtu.be/x5Q6-wMx-K8


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I watch and enjoy the show,

I also like Sheldon Cooper.

I also like the fact that the show does not seem to revolve around or make a point to throw the homosexuality at me while I am watching it.

I am not a homophobe, but also do not really find watching overly done or really openly gay stuff entertaining at all...just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I watch and enjoy the show,
> 
> I also like Sheldon Cooper.
> 
> ...



I've only watched a few of the episodes and assumed Sheldon was more asexual. Has the character actually come out as homosexual? I agree on not liking the overly done stuff either


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i must admit, that Big Bang skit was great 

never seen any of those guys b4 and the show never made it here, so maybe i just have to climb out from under the rock again and net surf TV shows on youtube
...plus it even took me a few slaps on the forehead to get the Big Bang connection


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> My absolute favorite! Is there anyone in this world that does not love big bang theory or Doctor Sheldon Cooper?
> 
> http://youtu.be/x5Q6-wMx-K8


6 months ago I would have said huh? It's rare that I watch TV so until then I had no idea the show existed. But yes, he is my favorite character as well. 

Separate from that though I get a kick out of Howard and the exchanges he has with his mom. I didn't remember this until just now but my best friend in school had a similar relationship with her mom. So that yelling while on the phone, between rooms, the over concern, uncomfortable questions, and given growing frustration as the dialogue continued is both familiar and funny to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_NLJz1a-ZA


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I've only watched a few of the episodes and assumed Sheldon was more asexual. Has the character actually come out as homosexual? ...


He remains asexual, as far as I've seen (and I watch it a lot... lol).

Sheldon (the character) has stated a couple of times that he doesn't understand that facet of the human experience (sex). 

One time when he said to Leonard (about his mother flirting with his boss, the university president), "It involves a part of the human experience that has always eluded me," Leonard said "That narrows it down." :lol: 

When someone says to the friends "What's his deal, anyway?" they say "We all figure Sheldon has no deal."

On a recent episode, Penny asks him if he’s ever going to sleep with Amy and he says that physical touch is difficult for him, but that he’s working on it, and maybe some day....

I think it would be pretty hard to reverse all the asexual comments and hints and suddenly have him reveal any kind of sexuality. JMHO!




ETA
The actor (Jim Parsons) came out publicly a year ago, though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> My absolute favorite! Is there anyone in this world that does not love big bang theory or Doctor Sheldon Cooper?
> 
> http://youtu.be/x5Q6-wMx-K8



I can't believe I forgot Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock!

I love that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Once more I say to you with a lazy grin on my face ---> http://youtu.be/P3Bpukvdbso



It's really a brilliant show, isn't it? It feels a little weird to think that about a sitcom, but the comedy is smart and non-smarmy -- and really funny! JMHO, of course.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Part of it is that the actors/actresses look like real people, or people we either know or have known. Their weird hang ups are amplified in a manner that makes each character endearing in their own special way. Aspects of show are at times awkward, familiar, funny, edgy, and always informative. 

As far as Sheldon's character is concerned, it's not just the transparent aspect of his gender that makes his character curious, his childlike mannerisms are spot on. Like the time when Kuthrappali whispered something into his ear, his reaction was so much like that of a child I had to rewind it and watch it several times. 

I love Howard's belt buckles but Sheldon's T shirts are awesome!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> My absolute favorite! Is there anyone in this world that does not love big bang theory or Doctor Sheldon Cooper?
> 
> http://youtu.be/x5Q6-wMx-K8


Me. I've tried watching the show, but I just can't get into it.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I think Sheldon's mom steals the show every time she's on. Although it starts looking like a Roseanne reunion. 

Laura


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I think Sheldon's mom steals the show every time she's on. Although it starts looking like a Roseanne reunion.
> 
> Laura


Her character is very funny. The inclusion of the former Roseanne characters is interesting to me. I don't know how familiar you are with the Roseanne episodes but do you remember the one where they all wore the same t shirt? By the end everyone wore the same chicken and egg T shirt at least once within that episode. 

It's that kind of subtle humor that I get a kick out of. Probably because I do things like that to other people. Every once in a while when addressing my staff in email I will sign my name Pickle Stark. It's amusing to me how often that goes unnoticed.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

catherine hardigan said:


> Me. I've tried watching the show, but I just can't get into it.


Where's a Blasphemer smiley when you need it! 

Catherine... Try again! Episode one was a struggle, episode 2 was intriguing, episode 3 I was hooked and at the end of the first season I knew "Soft Kitty" by heart! (btw, I know rock, paper, sciccors, lizard, spock... schroedingers cat, string theory and albert einstein by heart as well... and I have a fairly new view on Coitus according to sheldon as well.)


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Where's a Blasphemer smiley when you need it!
> 
> Catherine... Try again! Episode one was a struggle, episode 2 was intriguing, episode 3 I was hooked and at the end of the first season I knew "Soft Kitty" by heart! (btw, I know rock, paper, sciccors, lizard, spock... schroedingers cat, string theory and albert einstein by heart as well... and I have a fairly new view on Coitus according to sheldon as well.)



I don't think the episodes I've seen were from the first season. It's just me. I don't find any of the CBS comedies to be that funny... they're not my sense of humor.

Shows I think are _actually_ funny:

Veep, It's Always Sunny..., Arrested Development, 30 Rock, Extras, Workaholics, Eastbound and Down. There are more, but that'll give you an idea.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> My favorite TV theme music (I think):
> 
> http://www.televisiontunes.com/Rawhide.html
> 
> ...


Geez what a fossils we are. These kids here probably never heard of Rawhide. i used to look forward to it every week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Best old comedy series are MARRIED WITH CHILDREN, ALL IN THE FAMILY, EVERYBODY LOVES RAYMOND.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Geez what a fossils we are. These kids here probably never heard of Rawhide. i used to look forward to it every week.



Not to mention Rowdy Yates. He's certainly came a long way. LOL!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe "Amy" in The Big Bang actually is a PHD in one of the sciences.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I believe "Amy" in The Big Bang actually is a PHD in one of the sciences.


Yes, it's Neuroscience.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That be it!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Geez what a fossils we are. These kids here probably never heard of Rawhide. i used to look forward to it every week.


Heard of it and watched it together with Bonanza, Gunsmoke and McCloud!

Brilliant shows.... thing is tho, in europe, or even more specific, the Netherlands, we didn't have much of the American TV Shows.

In Scotland we hardly had them, when I moved to the Netherlands there were slightly more but most of the TV shows from the states we still don't get here or only in part 

We do get HBO now tho! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> My favorite TV theme music (I think):
> 
> http://www.televisiontunes.com/Rawhide.html
> 
> ...


You are taking be back some...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There was a joke about Bonanza:

A group of males searching around muttering "Where is Little Joe?"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Want to do a small test :lol:

Clarence and Judy. Who where they!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Want to do a small test :lol:
> 
> Clarence and Judy. Who where they!


The cross eyed lion and chimp on Daktari.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> The cross eyed lion and chimp on Daktari.


We have a winner! :mrgreen: I loved that crosseyed lion to bits!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Heard of it and watched it together with Bonanza, Gunsmoke and McCloud!
> 
> Brilliant shows.... thing is tho, in europe, or even more specific, the Netherlands, we didn't have much of the American TV Shows.
> 
> ...


Hey,,,,we got Alias Smith & Jones, The Virginian, Last of the Mohicans what the hell you talking about ?  Big Bang is Fab,, Peter Cavallaro often reminded me of Sheldon for some reason .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Then there was a whole set of Warner Bros Westerns. Cheyenne, Sugar foot, Maverick, Bronco Lane, Colt 45 and I believe there were a couple more. They all had very distinctive theme songs.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

What was the fascination with the wild west frontier during the 1950s and early 60s? What did it mean to the American psyche at that time? Why weren't there a plethora of space shows then in the 1960s, besides Star Trek? 
How the heck did we forget the musical theme for the original Star Trek?
Even thinking of it for a moment, it becomes an "ear worm". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICv_yve-ICg


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

When I read the thread title I immediately thought of "Vikings" and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBAzlNJonO8


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> What was the fascination with the wild west frontier during the 1950s and early 60s? What did it mean to the American psyche at that time? Why weren't there a plethora of space shows then in the 1960s, besides Star Trek?
> How the heck did we forget the musical theme for the original Star Trek?
> Even thinking of it for a moment, it becomes an "ear worm".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICv_yve-ICg



Westerns dominated tv in the 50s. I believe Warner Bros had a lock on the Western shows for the most part but Gunsmoke had the record for many years on the longest running tv show. 
John Wayne turned down the role of Matt Dillon because of to many movie commitments at the time.
In the 50s we also had all the Buck Rogers (Buster Crab) movie repeats on tv. There also was Space Patrol, Lost in Space and probably a few I'm missing. 
You could actually see the wires guiding the "space ships" in the Buster Crap movies but those went back to the 30s.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

like many others, i think my alltime fav show was mash*
http://www.televisiontunes.com/M.A.S.H..html

pjp


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Who saw Google today?




Alice Bezemer said:


> .... Is there anyone in this world that does not love big bang theory or Doctor Sheldon Cooper?
> 
> http://youtu.be/x5Q6-wMx-K8



I betcha everyone who agreed with Alice (like moi) knew who was meant when they clicked on the Google page image today. :lol:

http://www.google.com/


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Who saw Google today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this page image you speak of and why is it not showing on my google!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It's on the Google page.


Click on the Google illustration for today.


(It's Erwin Schrödinger, of the BBT-oft-mentioned "Schrödinger's cat.")


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It's on the Google page.
> 
> 
> Click on the Google illustration for today.
> ...


No illustration on dutch Google today, just plain ole borin Google :sad:

Schrödinger's Cat! Oh! How Sheldon shines like the bright little star he is when explaining to Penny. :lol:

http://youtu.be/HCOE__N6v4o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> No illustration on dutch Google today, just plain ole borin Google :sad:
> 
> Schrödinger's Cat! Oh! How Sheldon shines like the bright little star he is when explaining to Penny. :lol:
> 
> http://youtu.be/HCOE__N6v4o



Just for you:

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/08/12/google-doodle-celebrates-physicist-erwin-schrodinger-and-cats/

O


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Just for you:
> 
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/08/12/google-doodle-celebrates-physicist-erwin-schrodinger-and-cats/
> 
> O


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool thread Connie!

This is one that comes to mind.. Agent 86 and Agent 99 battle KAOS! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ObCoCm61s


----------



## Alex McDonald (Jul 29, 2013)

Fresh Prince of Bel Air
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBe0VCso0qs


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I heard it today and was reminded what my fav theme song really was and still is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XSwVNBeNFw

In spite of the bad reviews I really enjoyed the latest movie version.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I heard it today and was reminded what my fav theme song really was and still is.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XSwVNBeNFw
> 
> In spite of the bad reviews I really enjoyed the latest movie version.




Out of the past comes the thundering hoofbeats of the great white horse SILLLLVERRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Silver also had his own comic books when I was a kid. So did Trigger (Roy Rogers) and Champion the Wonder Horse (Gene Autry)


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Silver also had his own comic books when I was a kid. So did Trigger (Roy Rogers) and Champion the Wonder Horse (Gene Autry)


Cool! Were there any dogs starring in their own comic books?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How did I ever forget this theme song?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j5Be5a86uA






Meg O'Donovan said:


> Cool! Were there any dogs starring in their own comic books?


Of course: _“There’s no need to fear! Underdog is here!”_

And more: http://io9.com/5804896/10-greatest-superhero-dogs


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Cool! Were there any dogs starring in their own comic books?


Lassie of course and also Roy Roger's dog Bullet. Then there was Goofy and Pluto. :-o :lol: 
I also seem to recall Rin tin tin comics but they were the Rinty of Corporal Rusty in the Rin tin tin TV series.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Of course: _“There’s no need to fear! Underdog is here!”_
> 
> And more: http://io9.com/5804896/10-greatest-superhero-dogs


Wow, this could be a whole new and very cool thread. The Native American origins story for the Bathound was original, and I will try to remember "Krypto" as a name for any new dog. Thanks for the links & info on the hero/comic dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GREAT link!
I totally forgot all about Krypto but don't recall the Bat dog at all.


----------

